# Synchrony Bank ATM Fees and Rates



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

I believe this was discussed not too long ago. I tried to use the search tool, it came up empty. So apologies in advance, I am asking again.

Interested to hear about the experiences people have had using a Synchrony Bank ATM card in Mexico. 

1) What have the exchange rates been like?
2) What fees have been charges?
3) At what ATM network(s) can/should the card be used? (eg. such as Allpoint)

I did speak with Synchrony, and I went to their website, the lack of help/useful info was disappointing.

Thanks.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

UrbanMan said:


> I believe this was discussed not too long ago. I tried to use the search tool, it came up empty. So apologies in advance, I am asking again.
> 
> Interested to hear about the experiences people have had using a Synchrony Bank ATM card in Mexico.
> 
> ...


As to exchange rates, who knows as they change daily. Credit cards (not debit or ATM cards), the rate is determined by Visa or Mastercharge.

More info at https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/banking/synchrony-atm-network-review/


----------

